# auth_param: command not found



## mtwiscool (Aug 12, 2014)

I have squid installed on one of my vps's and get this error:


/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 1: auth_param: command not found
/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 1: auth_param: command not found
/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 2: auth_param: command not found
/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 2: auth_param: command not found
/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 3: auth_param: command not found
/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 3: auth_param: command not found
/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 4: auth_param: command not found
/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 4: auth_param: command not found
/usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth: line 5: auth_param: command not found


contents of that file:


```
auth_param basic program /usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth /etc/squid/passwd
auth_param basic children 5
auth_param basic realm Bla bla what you show your users
auth_param basic credentialsttl 2 hours
auth_param basic case sensitive off
```


----------



## Jack (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-squid-proxy-server-authentication.html


----------



## Ravi-EstroWeb (Sep 19, 2014)

Please do refer :

http://wiki.vpsget.com/index.php/Squid_with_authentication_on_Centos_6


----------

